# If I Give My Bunny A Bed, She Pees On It



## EdieRabbit (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

My bunny, Edie, sleeps in a Marshall Playpen in our garage on the hard garage floor. I have tried to give her a pet bed, towels, etc. and all she does is pee on them. Well, she sleeps onthem too, but that is just GROSS! Is this normal? She is not spayed (I have an appointment in 2 weeks), so would this be the reason why? Also, after I have her spayed, will her urine be less stinky? SSSSShhhhhheeewwww!!!! And will she stop leaving pellets everywhere to mark her territory? :vacuum:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 4, 2007)

When she's spayed, it could lmake a difference. I have a petbed for my Angel, and she poops in it, and I have noticed she has peed in it too:?. The first time I cleaned it up, then I noticed a stain a day or so later. Nothing you can do but clean it up. 

I know others on here that give their buns petbeds all pee on them too. Also, for unknown reasons, bunsmake a point to pee on soft things like towels, blankets, etc.:?


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 4, 2007)

Yes...so I have noticed! Edie pees on the carpet if I let her upstairs. She never does it downstairs on the tile or hardwood. She LOVES to try to get on the carpet and tries to knock over the bunny barricade I put in front of the stairs. Okay, if it is normal...I guess I should just give her the bed and let her pee in it....:sigh:


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 4, 2007)

Not all buns. Only 2 of my 7 do.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 4, 2007)

Marlin Bunny is my only bun that doesn't pee on fabrics. He has 100% litter box manners.


I wish my other dudes wouldn't pee on fabrics, it is nice giving your bunny a blankie to snuggle up on.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine don't pee on the carpet. They don't pee on my bed either(which they don't go on much). Just like stuff that is theirs and they know it:?. Silly buns.


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 5, 2007)

I wonder if getting her spayed will help with the carpet pee fetish. She doesn't pee just anywhere...always in a corner. I think it is just marking and hopefully she will stop once she is less hormonal. :?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Nov 5, 2007)

*EdieRabbit wrote: *


> I wonder if getting her spayed will help with the carpet pee fetish. She doesn't pee just anywhere...always in a corner. I think it is just marking and hopefully she will stop once she is less hormonal. :?


Yep, getting her spayed will help. But, you're still going to have the territorial markings. At least until she's bonded with a male. But then again, you may still have it:?. That's just buns.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 5, 2007)

Clover drags her blankie into her litterbox and proceeds to pee on it sometimes.

Usually it's if her box is getting dirty - if we miss a day or she's been extremely pooy or pee..... errrr ee?

Anyhow, she also will wet on things in little puddles to claim them. she's not spayed. Maybe it feels better on their tushies?

Bo will pee on A LOT of stuff. He's neutered but just today he got out of his cage and went straight to a paper bag that was out to play in - I guess he smelled Tony on it and peed all over it. :X

Bo used to pee on his blankies but has been really good lately. He will pee on blankets and pillows that other people and rabbits touch. MINE ALL MINE!!!


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 5, 2007)

[align=left]I guess I shouldn't complain. Edie's really not thatbad about it, considering she has not been spayed. Maybe I'll buy her a bunny diaper...LOL  Anyway, I put a cushy bed in her pen this morning, so we'll see what she does with it...er...or on it! I gave her the lecture, so I'll see if she listens....[/align]
[align=left]Now, Edie.....:apollo:[/align]
[align=left]:bed: does not equal :litterhealthy:[/align]


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 5, 2007)

I shall have to take a picture of the bunny room here sometime. Yofi and Anna - true Oscar and Felix's of the bunny world. :? Anna is pretty neat and tidy; when I do the weekly cleaning of the cages and I remove their bedding for washing, Anna's cage is always bone-dry underneath. Her litter box is well-used, and when she's out and about, her bunny balls are pretty much controlled (with only the odd few escaping and rolling about). Yofi, on the other hand....

He can be out for half an hour and the entire floor (8x10 bedroom) is literally _covered_ in bunny balls. It's like someone tripped going into the room and spilled an entire 10-lb bag of chocolate-covered raisins. They are everywhere! And he loves to christen every corner of the room too, despite two litter boxes available and at his disposal. :X And this is not to mention the now multi-splattered carpet (Design by Yofi[sup]TM[/sup]) that got marked - and re-marked, and re-marked again - during his pre-neuter 'testing the testosterone' days. 

I recently bought a small plastic bin (the stackable kind you find in grocery stores) in which to put their hay whilst *Bunny and Clyde* are free-roaming, since one of them (or maybe both, not sure on this one) love to grind hay into the carpet. That idea worked for about half an hour...until Yofi decided, 'Woooohooo! ANOTHER litter box!!' and proceeded to wet down every strand of hay in the bin.

So with the wabbits and the cats (who, along with the bunnies, will pee on anything resembling a mound of clothing :X:X:X within reach), I sometimes think I shall soon resign myself to living in the shed, and hand them the keys to the house.

Sorry, I have no suggestions...just wanted to gripe...er, empathize...a bit...


----------



## EdieRabbit (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh....bless your heart. That sounds like a full time job to me! :sweep


----------

